# Blindfolded grappling



## Andrew Green (Mar 22, 2006)

A little suggestion for everyone, if you've not tried it have a go at some blindfolded grappling.  Make sure you have spotters so you don't roll off the mats and into something, start on your knees or in a clinch and go.

Report the results here 

It's quite fun, and throws a different twist into grappling, requires you to maintain a little more control and a little more awareness of where your partner is and what they are up too.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds fun but dangerous!  I can't imagine 40 guys rolling around with blindfolds on!:erg:

Do you think for people who train exclusively no gi that rolling with a gi would give them the same sort of "twist"?  You usually retain better control with a gi and it would be far less dangerous than potentially rolling overtop of your classmates.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 22, 2006)

Used to grapple with eyes closed...leads to a new body-awareness in your jits.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 22, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> A little suggestion for everyone, if you've not tried it have a go at some blindfolded grappling.  Make sure you have spotters so you don't roll off the mats and into something, start on your knees or in a clinch and go.
> 
> Report the results here
> 
> It's quite fun, and throws a different twist into grappling, requires you to maintain a little more control and a little more awareness of where your partner is and what they are up too.



It slows things, WWWWAAAAYYYY down.  Heck of a lot of fun.  Real good test for using the other senses.  Did I mention is was fun?


----------



## RoninPimp (Mar 22, 2006)

Done quite a bit a rolling with my eyes closed. Makes you focus on the "feel". Good stuff.


----------



## WingChun Lawyer (Mar 22, 2006)

I did that once, in judo newaza - the teacher also turned the lights off for good measure. I was tapped out in 30 seconds by a girl half my size.

It´s an extremely cool training method. Pity I don´t train grappling anymore.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 22, 2006)

I've enjoyed it fromt ime to time. Funny story though, about 25 years ago I went against a blind guy in a judo tournament, and once things went to the mat he had me for lunch! He'd hitchhiked to New Jersey from Florida to be there, too!


----------



## rutherford (Mar 22, 2006)

My girlfriend and I did that last night.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 22, 2006)

I really enjoy doing this. We do alot of blindfolded drills as well. We even do some standup jeem lim sau into grappling too. Its great fun and helps you learn to use your feel.

7sm


----------



## Brian King (Mar 23, 2006)

I observed a few years ago that when many people work with their eyes closed they focus on the inside (what they are feeling) yet when blindfolded they tended to focus on their surroundings (what is near me). I just found it interesting then and still do.

We do a lot of blindfolded work. Also interesting to have only one eye shut (think eye patch) and do the work.

See you on the floor soon
Friends
Brian King


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 23, 2006)

i catch myself closing my eyes while grappling.  can't think of when i started, but it seems to improve my reaction time.  makes it harder to be an offensive grappler, though...


----------



## still learning (Mar 24, 2006)

Hello, One of the High schools here on the Big Island has a legally blind wrestler on there team. His team mates help with leading him on and off the mats. See, if he can do it so can you?  .....Aloha


----------



## green meanie (Mar 24, 2006)

Excellent advice!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 24, 2006)

Definately a good way to improve your skills and awareness to what you are doing.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Marvin (Mar 24, 2006)

We roll with our eyes closed for warmups once in a while, most of the guys like it some do not.


----------



## MJS (Mar 25, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> A little suggestion for everyone, if you've not tried it have a go at some blindfolded grappling. Make sure you have spotters so you don't roll off the mats and into something, start on your knees or in a clinch and go.
> 
> Report the results here
> 
> It's quite fun, and throws a different twist into grappling, requires you to maintain a little more control and a little more awareness of where your partner is and what they are up too.


 
Definately a good drill!  From time to time, I'll close my eyes, rather than blindfold myself.  I agree, it certainly gives you a different feel.  Turning the lights down or off would also be another good way to run the session.

Mike


----------



## razyrsharpe (Apr 30, 2006)

this is great training.  you learn to know where you are in space without relying on vision.  fantastic practice tool if carefully planned by the instructor.  oddly enough...you don't have to do it often.  you think about it a lot when you are done and this reflection helps immensley.


----------

